# Wrist protection (Broke wrist Vid and pics inside)



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Guys,

What do you guys think is best for wrist protection?

I broke my scaphoid 2 years ago and needed a screw put in.

This year when the season was still young I broke my radius in my other arm/hand and required a plate. I was wearing wrist guards the second time. So now I have hardware in both wrists.

After the first wrist break I figured it would never happen again since I bought myself some wrist guards. But then there was this kinda freak accident. I know how to fall (or so I thought) and both times I braced for impact by bringing my hands close to my chest. I don't put my hands out to catch myself. Both times the weight and impact of my body trapping my hands between hardpack snapped my wrist.

Here are the wrist guards I was wearing when I broke my wrist the second time. I figured the protection on both sides of the wrist would've helped.
http://www.amazon.com/Seirus-Innova...578&sr=8-3&keywords=wrist+protector+snowboard

Onto the video, make sure the volume is up you can hear my wrist break. Not for the squeamish.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8scml7yaod87xdz/2015-01-08 23.37.30.mp4?dl=0

A second before the guy in front of me went down I was about to bomb by him because he looked a little unstable.

The aftermath:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1sjjkifc6n41s5a/2015-01-19 12.38.37-1.jpg?dl=0

So....the real question is for the ones that wear wrist protection what do you wear? I understand that no amount of protection can help from severe impacts, but I'd love to try to minimize another injury the best I can.

I am looking at getting the Level Biomex gloves.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I wear level gloves, but never had a wrist impact so can't speak to their effectiveness


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I too wear the Level Biomex wrist protection. I just wear them inside non-Level gloves since I thought they were too bulky. I haven't broken my wrist, so I assume they are working.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

dantech said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> What do you guys think is best for wrist protection?
> 
> ...


you should keep your back straight, not bent like that, and in the event of a fall tuck your arms in and roll on your shoulders don't use your hands. I use biomex, It does work.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Learn how to fall! Had a friend fall with wrist protectors on and it broke his arm. Transferred all that stress to his arm. Learning how to fall properly is the best route to avoid injury.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> you should keep your back straight, not bent like that, and in the event of a fall tuck your arms in and roll on your shoulders don't use your hands. I use biomex, It does work.


That wasn't him, but the other guy he said looked unstable. 

That crack was really your wrist in the audio? 

@Mystery2many - most of the wrist guards transfer the energy away from your wrist resulting in an arm break instead with a hard fall. Usually at a point above where the plates on the top and bottom stop. Definitely better to break an arm than a wrist though. 

The level biomex system transfers the energy differently. They have a video explaining it on their website. I'm no expert, but it made a lot of sense to me and I've had good luck using them.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

DevilWithin said:


> That wasn't him, but the other guy he said looked unstable.
> 
> That crack was really your wrist in the audio?
> 
> ...


I agree! my point is to learn how to fall properly so breaking a wrist or arm won't be an issue. That was one of the first things I taught my wife. Bought her elbow pads and taught her how to roll and go with the fall rather than try to stop it by putting her hands down to stop.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Agreed. I misunderstood and thought you were saying they aren't worth it. 

Learning to fall is definitely worth it. It was one of the first things I was taught in Kung Fu (same with most other martial arts). That said, if it isn't committed to muscle memory you still run the risk of natural instinct taking over in the heat of the moment.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

Agreed learning to fall is key. Everything happened so fast though, ya know? I really didn't even know what happened until I watched the vid. I always try to tuck but this was weird because I landed on my back and flipped over like a backward somersault and landed on my hand. If I didn't break it, I was completely fine and wouldn't have skipped a beat.

Yes that sound that is really my wrist breaking, raw footage I didn't enhance it at all.

I really would've rather of broken my arm. Oh well, I am almost all healed up in time of the end of the season.

I watched that vid of the Biomex tech, I think I'll get some of those and call it a day.

Thanks for the advice everyone.

P.s. I am wearing the camera for anyone that hasn't figured it out.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Flexmeters.

And that moving the break up the arm stuff is an old wives' tale, fyi.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Flexmeters.
> 
> And that moving the break up the arm stuff is an old wives' tale, fyi.


Fair enough. I'm not an orthopaedic surgeon and really can't say for certain. I've read some stuff making that claim and other stuff refuting it...saying there is no statistical significance. It could just be a well crafted marketing message.

All I do know for certain is that the Biomex system has worked for me.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm no doctor but those guards you were wearing look awfully short? Like they only stop a few cm below the wrist? Cant see how that would give all that much protection.

This year i have switched to Flexmeter guards (broke my wrist last year on the one day i didnt wear my Dakine guards). I dont know how to fall and still put my hands out at times, but so far no problems with these. The flexibility is great, dont feel like a pansy sticking my hands out all the time!


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Ugh, that crack sounded brutal... eat your vitamins man! Lamest thing about injuries is that they seem to happen when you least expect it, on the easiest run, lowest feature, or are not wearing armor...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Check this for recommended guards (Flexmeters and Biomex), and a note on the "move the break up the arm" theory.

Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Flexmeters.
> 
> And that moving the break up the arm stuff is an old wives' tale, fyi.


I'm not sure it's an old wives' tale, as much as an issue of material. 

The 'migrated' breaks are usually documented with fully rigid metal splints. I had to wear a metal-splint wrist brace (for recovery from injury - not snowboarding), and I could definitely feel that if i'd accidentally lean on the splint, the pressure migrated up the wrist. 

The Flexmeters on the other hand are plastic, and rather than 'transmitting' a shock load, they bend under load and dissipate the impact more gradually.

FWIW I've been using Flexmeters for years, and they are great. Happy to concur with your recommendation 

Biomex gloves also worked well, but the Flexmeters feel more sturdy.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Only issue i have with the Flexmeters (and i guess it goes with most guards) is that it sort of limits your glove choice. The rear 'protector' always catches on gloves as you are putting them on. And if you run hot like i do (constantly taking my gloves on and off), this becomes a massive hassle. I use "over" gloves now (the long ones that are supposed to go over your jacket) because they fit over the Flexmeters better


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> Only issue i have with the Flexmeters (and i guess it goes with most guards) is that it sort of limits your glove choice. The rear 'protector' always catches on gloves as you are putting them on.


Flexmeter does make their own glove, but it's not a mitten  I tried their old glove, and I wasn't impressed by how the wrist-splint was secured. They've got new version out now, so that may be better.

My solution has been to make a 'frankenglove' - a Level biomex glove for the under-wrist protection, and the Flexmeter top splint actually threads nicely into the wrist strap on the Levels. It looks pants, but works well :hairy:


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

kumimajava said:


> My solution has been to make a 'frankenglove' - a Level biomex glove for the under-wrist protection, and the Flexmeter top splint actually threads nicely into the wrist strap on the Levels. It looks pants, but works well :hairy:


I was actually thinking of doing that haha.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> I'm no doctor but those guards you were wearing look awfully short? Like they only stop a few cm below the wrist? Cant see how that would give all that much protection.
> 
> This year i have switched to Flexmeter guards (broke my wrist last year on the one day i didnt wear my Dakine guards). I dont know how to fall and still put my hands out at times, but so far no problems with these. The flexibility is great, dont feel like a pansy sticking my hands out all the time!


Yes they are a little short. They end right below my wrist.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

I've got a pair of Dakine Wrist Guards that go inside the Dakine Blazer gloves. Bought the set up for around $50 I think. So far so good and like the gloves a lot.


----------



## Wolfpaw (Mar 8, 2015)

I wear R.E.D impact wristguards. I think I've had them for about ten years now, and haven't broken a wrist since. Broke two before learning the lesson...


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

I wear the flexmeter guards under an oversized glove. It looks like the guards you have are too short. I've never had a wrist injury.

See: Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Cycle4Fun said:


> I wear the flexmeter guards under an oversized glove. It looks like the guards you have are too short. I've never had a wrist injury.
> 
> See: Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury


Um, you didn't see that I provided that link on the previous page in this thread?
I guess it isn't bad to repeat it though. It's an informative article.


----------



## Crash (Mar 1, 2014)

Broke my wrist 9 weeks ago. Just got back from a three day boarding trip wearing flex meter guards. I bought both options....I used the double sided since my wrist was still tender. My son used the single sided as protection due to my previous experience. Both worked fine. I would go with single sided as mentioned several times above. Had to increase mitt size to accommodate!


----------



## wildhorse (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice to see finally someone who actually bought both double and single spint flexmeters. Could you perhaps compare them how they feel, glove fitting, subjective feeling of protection? There have been claims that double splint is basically for roller blading and single splint is enough to prevent snowboard injuries which may be true but still your opinion could be useful.

For roller blading I have double splint wrist guards (not flexmeters) that feel very restrictive (you cannot bend your wrist, its very firm) and while it is ok to wear them 1-2h while rollerblading I would hate to wear them for 7 hours snowboarding. If double splint flexmeters felt like that it would be a big downside.

My recommendation is to use separate gloves and wrist guards, as gloves tend to break apart or get damaged. I have Burton gloves that I bought 2 years ago as they fit best over my wrist guards from like 30 gloves I tried but this season the leather started to flake off (without me damaging the glove, just material problem). I patched the damaged spot with new leather for now. Maybe next season I will need new gloves...

I continue to use my Dainese wrist guards which I think are 2nd best after Flexmeters as they seem to work fine for now - never had wrist injury since I started snowboarding about 5 years ago although I did have some falls where I clearly felt wristguards helped (had wrist pain for about a minute) - about once per season.

Most people refuse to wear any guards except for Helmet and come here only after an injury. When riding without snowboard guards you definitely feel more free and they are not "cool". Many people learn to ride during childhood when falls are not that dangerous (less height, weight). But for adult learners having a job its definitely better to wear them at least in the beginning. A friend of mine broke her wrists 2 times and last time it also resulted in permanent nerve damage (inability to feel and use fingers properly) and she had to quit her job.

Since I learned snoboarding as an adult I used guards from the beginning - helmet, wrist guards (dainese), knee guards, padded shorts (dainese action shorts with plastic) and spine guard (dainese action wave) and never had an injury. While helmet, wrist guards and knee guards (even light ones like voleyball) are probably the most important (as we fall often), I continue to wear the padded shorts and spine guard basically only for insulation purposes - you can sit on snow for as long as you want (regardless of temperature) and lean your back on cold chairlifts or benches with sweaty base layer (I wear spine guard on base layer unlike many other snowboarders who just wear it just below jacket). I prefer to use the spine guard + very thin layer on top of that for insulation rather than warm fleece (found it to be too warm for snowboarding) without the spine guard. Its easier to regulate temperature. The spine guard was bought to fit well with the padded shorts and is pretty useless to wear without them (too short alone, but works very well when combined). Also when you learn snowboarding while wearing guards you kind of get used to them while when learning without any guards its harder to convince oneself to buy anything as you don't see any benefit.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

While not answering your questions about single vs double flex meters, i can tell you there is a difference between the single flexmeters and a traditional dakine type wrist guard. The Single flexmeters have no protection on the palm, which means that a hard fall onto your outstretched arms *will* bruise your palm. Its not a break, and it will get better quickly but it was a bit of an "oh, these arent going to help there are they!" moment.

But the added flexibility of the flexmeters is absolutely awesome. Do you know how hard it is to take a piss at a urinal when your wrists are bent back at 30 degrees!


----------



## wildhorse (Mar 9, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> While not answering your questions about single vs double flex meters, i can tell you there is a difference between the single flexmeters and a traditional dakine type wrist guard. The Single flexmeters have no protection on the palm, which means that a hard fall onto your outstretched arms *will* bruise your palm. Its not a break, and it will get better quickly but it was a bit of an "oh, these arent going to help there are they!" moment.
> 
> But the added flexibility of the flexmeters is absolutely awesome. Do you know how hard it is to take a piss at a urinal when your wrists are bent back at 30 degrees!


How many times have you bruised your palm like that? Because my Dainese wrist guards have nothing but neoprene on the palm side and I have never bruised it. Usually when I'm about to fall and manage to strech out hands the wrist guards bend, offer resistance, hands slide on the snow and a fall on knees or butt follows quickly. The only hard falls on hands I had were at slow speeds on flat ground with pretty nasty ice (holes, uneven ice, lumps of ice) - these are slow falls when you have time to do stupid things.

You can't bend your wrist forwad in dakines? It must be really annoying having to take off your jacket, wrist guards, put wrist guards into pockets, put the jacket back on as there is no place to hang it and only then take a piss. Then do it in reverse.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Any recommendations for gloves with great wrist protection and water resistance? Longetivity is not so much a problem, because my season is up to 15-20 days a year.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

kosmoz said:


> Any recommendations for gloves with great wrist protection and water resistance? Longetivity is not so much a problem, because my season is up to 15-20 days a year.


Yeah Level with the biomex inserts. I've had the Fly mitts for years now and even though they're battered they still get loaned to beginners.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> Yeah Level with the biomex inserts. I've had the Fly mitts for years now and even though they're battered they still get loaned to beginners.


good one, half pipe gore tex is on the way to my home


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

wildhorse said:


> Nice to see finally someone who actually bought both double and single spint flexmeters. Could you perhaps compare them how they feel, glove fitting, subjective feeling of protection?



I'm late to the party here, but I own all the various flexmeter versions and can provide some perspective here.

First is that the double split flexmeters really aren't that appropriate for snow, they're very restrictive and quite bulky. In order to get them into a glove I usually have to go two sizes up, and even then it's not certain that I'm able to get them through the wrist opening of any given glove. On the other hand, they are extremely burly, they basically turn your arms into clubs that can take an impressive beating. They've saved my face from getting wrecked more than once while learning stuff on a skateboard.

The most modern version of the single splints (the ones that are made by Demon) are pretty streamlined at this point, and tend to fit pretty well even under gloves that are the right size for your paws. You still have to watch out that the wrist on your gloves isn't really tight, but otherwise the hand area doesn't bulk up too much. While they aren't nearly as burly as the double sided version, they still protect extremely well against hyperextension, which is the primary form of wrist fuckery that happens on a snowboard anyway. As a side benefit, since the splint on the back is flexible and employ graduated compression (like a spring) to protect your wrist, it makes bashing tree branches way easier on the hands than it is otherwise.

Durability is pretty good but maybe not excellent, I tend to buy a new set every hundred riding days or so due to various soft bits like the velcro or cloth falling apart on me.


----------

